# Columbo



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

So I'm sitting here watching reruns of Culumbo, man what a show. I totally forgot about his daily cigar habit which begs me to ask if anyone knows what type of cigar he smokes on the show just so i can have a few in the humi just to say hey if it was good enough for Columbo it's good enough for me lol


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Theres something Id like to know as well..


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course we will have to wear an old raincoat when we smokem.... :nod: 


.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i found this.

Columbo Poster

_Columbo's appeal is such that cigar smokers, from all around the world, frequently want to know: "What brand of cigar does Columbo smoke?".

The question is ironic, since brand-conscious cigar gourmets are unlikely to smoke the kind of cheap, foul-smelling stogies favored by Columbo. And the question defies any real answer, because in fact, Columbo has always smoked different brands of cigars, indiscriminately.

A "Columbo" cameraman has confirmed that Peter Falk's habit was to just grab or borrow any sort of cigar that was handy around the set. This is consistent with Falk's own casual and anti-snob attitude toward cigar branding, as discussed in his interview with Arthur Marx for Cigar Aficionado magazine. Observation will show that Columbo's cigars varied visibly in their girth and color, from scene to scene.

We do know, from Columbo himself, that he buys "these fellas" at the supermarket (Mind Over Mayhem). And we know, from the comments of people around him, that Columbo's cigars are of poor quality and rather stinky.

In fact, there is evidence that Columbo might prefer cheap cigars over the snootier type. _

also, there is this pic. not that it helps...


----------

